# Cobia Rod



## PCDAVE (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm getting a rod for casting Cobia jigs from a boat for Christmas. Which of these three would be best? Or is there something better for the same or less money?

Bass Pro Offshore Angler 8' Cobia rod ($129)
Half Hitch tackle Cobia rod (I heard/read they were a little over $100)
Shimano Teramar TMS-X80XH 8' Rod ($129)


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't forget the 8 ft Key Largo Rod. We carry them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

A quick question? Why an 8 foot rod? Just curious. C2


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

outcast said:


> Don't forget the 8 ft Key Largo Rod. We carry them.


 
The Outcast Key Largo is an excellent rod..


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I use an 8'6" cobia rod. I believe it is like the half hitch rod. All the tackle shops on 98 stocked that same blank for the last few years. I like it. But it just can't touch the 8' all star I had.


----------



## PCDAVE (Apr 25, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> A quick question? Why an 8 foot rod? Just curious. C2


I use an 8' Ugly Stik now and it works OK so I thought I would stay with 8'. I want a second rig and thought I would try one of the rods designed for cobia.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

All 4 named so far are good choices. I personally favor the Teremar XH, it's lightweight but very tough. That's one of the go too rods for guides targeting tarpon and big snook down in S. FL too. Probably your best bet would be to bring in the reel you plan to fish with and put it on each rod till you find the one that feels best too you.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

of all mentioned the key largo is best its just a gator blank from what i hear but if u have the money for a boat i would highly recomend a custom meet up with a rod builder they can show u so many better feeling rods that way u get what u want and off a boat u dont have to make it as long 7 ft is fine but to throw a big jig u need a rod with a bit of bend and alot of backbone only way i have seen a 7 fter that realy worked it was cut down from a 9 ft blank so more the reason for a custom i would go for a lamiglas 965 if i recall its 8ft and with a 706 it has the acuracy of a bass rod and is light and limber but when u hook a fish it has lots of backbone the cheapos are fine for live baits but build a good jig rod if u plan to do it much


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

I am well satisfied with my Star Stellar lite and Star Delux 20 Both 8 ft & Delux 20 7ft,I fish out of my boat, I Believe the Delux is an E glass rod , 

_I _would like to try some Bridge/pier fishing, I also may tow boat over to Panama city and will need a crew Hint Hint


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

PCDAVE said:


> I use an 8' Ugly Stik now and it works OK so I thought I would stay with 8'. I want a second rig and thought I would try one of the rods designed for cobia.


Thanks:

The rod of choice for cobia when I was running the pier(s) was a 9 footer. Mine still are. I just was curious. 

Maybe an 8 footer for the boat? C2


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree on the pier but in a boat i like something closer to 8 i wouldnt go to 7 and 9 works fine its just a little more than u need in a tower with 2 guys on the pier 9 or longer is great because u want distance and u are stuck in 1 place in a boat u have the ability to follow a fish set up a good shot and sometimes standing up is the most difficult part of it all so an extra 7 to 12 inches can make it more that much harder to make a decent cast thats just me but everyone is different


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I would recommend the bass pro shop 9ft rod. I have almost every rod known to man and can attest that these are great rods for pier cobia. They will sling a jig a very long ways, have plenty of back bone, and are not extremely heavy. I have two of them and have caught plenty of pier tarpon as well as cobia and they really do the job. They are also good for tossing a larger hartail, etc... for kings.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Get the half hitch rod.. you cant go wrong and the price is excellent. They're built on star blanks and are good decent rods. Half hitch will also stand by their work if you have any issues.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I have one of the half hitch rods. I like it, but don't really have a lot of experience with other Cobia rods. I picked it up on sale for under $100.


----------

